# Suggestion Required Btween Lenovo, Dell, Samsung



## -=hell=- (Oct 24, 2013)

*Hello All,

Firstly I thank you all for ur time that you are giving to see my thread and suggesting me. Actually I want a laptop for my brother and the main purpose for the laptop is gaming first and then some college projects and works.

The 3 Laptops I and my brother short listed. Anyone have better idea are welcome to share it.

1. Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (Model : 5537561TB2S) 
Flipkart Link : Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

2. Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN
Flipkart Link : Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

3. Lenovo Ideapad Z500
Flipkart Link : Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380463) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Budget is very tight so can't go further 55,000Rs less will be more good.

Now I personally liked the Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN as it have Blu ray drive, GDDR3 2GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M graphic card.(Not listed on Flipkart but have confirmed with there customer care it have GDDR3 not DDR3), 6GB Ram, and Display of 1600 x 900 Pixel which is good then the 1366 x 768 Pixel resolution I guess.

We will be buying it on Diwali or in that week only. So, Suggest me if any other model which is more good then this kindly let me know in this thread.

Regards

Edit : Kindly Give your comment also for choosing of the laptop over others.*


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 26, 2013)

I am laptop hunting myself . First of all I believe  Flipkart has made a mistake with the specs of Dell Inspiron 15 R

Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


The actual specifications of this laptop are available on compuindia, the Online Dell Affiliated store.

Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop - Mainstream laptops from Dell


Since your main purpose is gaming, I would recommend getting the laptop which has the best GPU, which in this case is the Samsung S06IN ( DDR3 GT 650M)

The Dell Inspiron 15R laptop on flipkart is shown to have a DDR5 AMD 8850M which is significantly better than any laptop in this price range, had that been the case I would have recommended the 15R without any hesitation, but as it is a mistake and the actual laptop has a only a DDR3 8670M your best bet would be to go with the Samsung S06IN.


----------



## -=hell=- (Oct 27, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> I am laptop hunting myself . First of all I believe  Flipkart has made a mistake with the specs of Dell Inspiron 15 R
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



lets say if Dell Inspiron 15R offers DDR5 AMD 8850M what about the CPU ?? it is of 1.6Ghz Turbo boost to 2.6Ghz and on other hand Samsung have 2.6Ghz turbo boost to 3.2Ghz will it not going to make any differences?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes CPU does make a difference. Dell has 4th gen i5 ULV processor compared to 3rd gen i5 mobile in Samsung, which is better in performance

Moreover Samsung's laptop has better screen n much better speakers (JBL with sub woofers)


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

+1 to Samsung in terms of screen and sound.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 27, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> lets say if Dell Inspiron 15R offers DDR5 AMD 8850M what about the CPU ?? it is of 1.6Ghz Turbo boost to 2.6Ghz and on other hand Samsung have 2.6Ghz turbo boost to 3.2Ghz will it not going to make any differences?



Yes CPU matters, but not as much as the GPU, since most games are GPU intensive rather than CPU.

Lets say the Inspiron 15R did have the DDR5 8850m, Lets do a gaming performance comparison between the configs ( CPU+GPU)mentioned in this thread .


Note:  Since the DDR5 8850M is available on only a very few laptops I will take the DDR5 Nvidia GT 750M for the performance comparison since both GPU's perform at par.


Intel Core I5 4200U+GT 750M : 

Review Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

navigate to the gaming benchmarks section


Intel Core I5 3230M+GT 740M :

Review Toshiba Satellite C55-A-1D5 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

Navigate to the gaming benchmarks section

Intel Core I5+GT650M

I didn't find any specific review  on a laptop having this config, but you can find the gaming benchmarks for GT650M on notebook check  website

NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

The benchmarks are for Intel Core I5 3360M+GT 650M

Since 3360M>>3230M, so you can expect a lower performance with a config of 3230M+GT650M


As It is evident from the above,  the 4200U+750M config despite having a ULV CPU easily bests the other two when it comes to gaming, i.e. providing a much higher FPS on a similar resolution. 

Besides the 4th gen ULV CPU gives much better battery life than the 3rd gen 3230m


But in your case, since you are not getting a 8850M, go with the S06IN.

That being said, As I mentioned earlier I am laptop hunting myself and I found 2 awesome deals,


Dell Inspiron 15R Optional Touch Screen Laptop Details | Dell India ( THE 68K One)

New Inspiron 15 7000 Series Optional Touch Laptop Details | Dell India ( 67K)


Both laptops have dual core ULV Cpu's alongwith GT750M/8850M graphics and since Dell is offering a 10% cashback on credit cards you can get either for around 60K.(That is if you can extend you budget by 8-9K).


----------



## vivek1739 (Dec 17, 2013)

www.thedostore.com/ideapad-z510-dark-chocolate-59-387061.html
740m : 25% less performance than 8850 ddr5
I5 4200m : 10% more performance than i5 4200u
Backlit keyboard
1920×1080p glossy screen
Jbl speakers with dolby


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

vivek1739 said:


> IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) | Lenovo India | The DO Store
> 740m : 25% less performance than 8850 ddr5
> I5 4200m : 10% more performance than i5 4200u
> Backlit keyboard
> ...



Are they really selling the FullHD display model??? I think it's the 768p model... Someone please confirm!!!


----------



## vivek1739 (Dec 18, 2013)

At the time of launch lenovo confirmed full hd model..seems we need to wait for detailed specs
By the way what should one choose between dell inspiron with i5 4200u n 8850m ddr5 and lenovo z510?


----------



## vivek1739 (Dec 20, 2013)

Z510 is a waste...
No backlight keyboard no full HD screen..
I really want the dell 15r ( i5 4200u +8850m ddr5)..can anyone say whether it is available or not.???


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 21, 2013)

I can only see 39.6 cms (15.6") HD, LED Anti-Glare (Slim) 

Actually, there are two laptops but I simply can't see any difference between the two

IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) - 59-387061
IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) - 59-387057

I am unable to see any difference between these two.

Only 4 GB RAM


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2013)

samsung offers 2 years warranty afaik while others just one year.


----------



## vivek1739 (Dec 21, 2013)

I called up d lenovo customer care. They are offfering two z510 models. Only 1 difference between the two is graphics is 1gb and 2gb in the other. 1gb model @ 52.5K and 2gb model@55.6K
For the dell ispiron with i5-4200u with 8850m ddr5 the dell customer care and even employees in the company told that there is no such model..but flipkart customer care said that it is coming soon and will come definitely..!!
Waiting for dell..buying Z510 will be a waste.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 21, 2013)

Go for Samsung one anytime.


----------

